# Salisbury Steak (Venison/Beef/Pork) with Rustic Garlic Mashed Potatoes and Gravy



## indaswamp (Sep 16, 2022)

With all the classic dishes posted recently, here is another one...Salisbury steak-but I made it with 3.75# Venison/beef along with a 1.25# pack of wild/domestic hog breakfast sausage. The sage and sweetness from the steens syrup in the sausage go well with the Worcestershire sauce and carmelized onion in the gravy. But the sugars will burn, so after frying I put them on a sheet pan in a 425*F oven for 20 minutes to finish cooking through while I made the gravy and potatoes.

The pot:







The Plate:











Delicious!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 16, 2022)

Hell yes. Comfort food at it's finest!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 16, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Hell yes. Comfort food at it's finest!


Thanks Jake! I could have just put the steaks in the gravy, but I wanted them to firm up a little more and the oven is a great way to do that....


----------



## tbern (Sep 16, 2022)

that is mouth watering good!!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 16, 2022)

One more pic..






You can see the potatoes now...LOL! I usually drown the potatoes in gravy....but I held off for this pic. Added more gravy after the pic.! LOL!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 16, 2022)

tbern said:


> that is mouth watering good!!


Thanks tbern!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 16, 2022)

Oh man yum!!!  Very nice work!


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 16, 2022)

Oh HECK yeah! Gimme  a couple of biscuits with that and this fat boy would be happy!
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 16, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Oh man yum!!!  Very nice work!


Thanks civilsmoker!



JLeonard said:


> Oh HECK yeah! Gimme  a couple of biscuits with that and this fat boy would be happy!
> Jim


Thanks JLeonard!


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 16, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Hell yes. Comfort food at it's finest!


Jake is right: that is the personification of pure down-home comfort food right there. Excellent job Keith!!

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 16, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Jake is right: that is the personification of pure down-home comfort food right there. Excellent job Keith!!
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert.....It sure did hit the spot! I was trying to remember who is the gravy king on SMF....you or 

 zwiller
 ?? The gravy was real good....


----------



## zwiller (Sep 16, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Thank you Robert.....It sure did hit the spot! I was trying to remember who is the gravy king on SMF....you or
> 
> zwiller
> ?? The gravy was real good....



Not me for sure.  MIL ran a bunch of kitchens including Elk Lodge and Yacht Club and converted us to Heinz gravy in the jar.  Even worse, I prefer the frozen salisbury steak entrees over wife's scratch made.  I think it's grilled?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 16, 2022)

Did someone say Gravy?  
Perfect plating right there...and since you added more gravy you had just the right ratio! Great job on that!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 18, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Not me for sure.  MIL ran a bunch of kitchens including Elk Lodge and Yacht Club and converted us to Heinz gravy in the jar.  Even worse, I prefer the frozen salisbury steak entrees over wife's scratch made.  I think it's grilled?


Thanks zwiller. The Heinz gravy in a jar is pretty good, but I like making stock from scratch...takes the dish  from simple home meal to flavor bomb masterpiece.



Brokenhandle said:


> Did someone say Gravy?
> Perfect plating right there...and since you added more gravy you had just the right ratio! Great job on that!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Brokenhandle! LOL! Yeah, perfect amount of gravy after I added more...almost needed a bigger bowl! LOL!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 19, 2022)

Yes with the cool mornings here now , this plate of gravy would hit the spot, lol
I love this , great looking plate , we love salisbury steak, love the colour of the gravy, very rich and dark 

David


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 19, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Yes with the cool mornings here now , this plate of gravy would hit the spot, lol
> I love this , great looking plate , we love salisbury steak, love the colour of the gravy, very rich and dark
> 
> David


Thanks David! The caramelized sugar from the pork sausage really made a dark gravy. And it was good!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 20, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks David! The caramelized sugar from the pork sausage really made a dark gravy. And it was good!



Thanks, Yes it is outstanding

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 14, 2022)

How you go about making that gravy Kieth?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 14, 2022)

Man those look BOMB!! Very close to the top of my food favorites list.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 14, 2022)

Not much else I can say but _PERFECT_!!!. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 16, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> How you go about making that gravy Kieth?


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 16, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Man those look BOMB!! Very close to the top of my food favorites list.


Thanks jcam222!



gmc2003 said:


> Not much else I can say but _PERFECT_!!!.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 17, 2022)

indaswamp said:


>



Thanks Kieth.  I like that guy.  I think I going to make this my Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 17, 2022)

Looks great but dangit, killed a buck last weekend and thinking of tenderizing some of the steaks to make chicken fried steads with mash taters and gravy, now undecided lol


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 17, 2022)

Not sure how I missed this 1st time around, but that is some mighty fine looking food, Keith. Meat, potatoes, and gravy, what's not to love about that?


mike243 said:


> Looks great but dangit, killed a buck last weekend and thinking of tenderizing some of the steaks to make chicken fried steads with mash taters and gravy, now undecided lol


Chicken fried steak is also a great option...


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 17, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Looks great but dangit, killed a buck last weekend and thinking of tenderizing some of the steaks to make chicken fried steads with mash taters and gravy, now undecided lol


Thanks mike243! This is good....but nothing wrong with chicken fried steak either!


GonnaSmoke said:


> Not sure how I missed this 1st time around, but that is some mighty fine looking food, Keith. Meat, potatoes, and gravy, what's not to love about that?
> 
> Chicken fried steak is also a great option...


Thanks GonnaSmoke. The forum has gotten so big tht it is hard to see everything posted first go-round...I find I have missed a bunch of posts too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2022)

Looks Awesome, Inda!!!
I don't know how I missed this all this time, but when I hear "Salisbury steak" there's only two things that come to mind;
#1 is the frozen TV dinners we got many years ago.
#2 is "Salisbury steak" was one of the things they had in the rotation @ My School Cafeteria.
I'm betting yours are 1000 X Better!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2022)

Excellent Keith! I'm waay overdue to make these again. #gravy for sure!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 18, 2022)

Had to come for another look Keith.  I subscribed to that guys channel.  I getting everything today.  Decide this for my Thanksgiving.  I not a fan of turkey and this looks so good!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Nov 18, 2022)

Looks tasty, I would if definitely  gone for some of that with the wind and snow blowing  today!


----------



## tbern (Nov 18, 2022)

Looks very good!!


----------

